# Print from iMac to old HP laserjet?



## armpit44 (Mar 11, 2010)

Is there an adapter or driver that would make it possible to print to an old HP Laserjet 1000? Or maybe a printer network appliance? Or should I use bootdisc to install Windows on the iMac? Thanks, in advance for any geniuses time.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Not that I know of. This is one very Mac unfriendly printer. IMHO you'd be better off buying a new printer. They are so cheap anymore.


----------



## armpit44 (Mar 11, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you try the following http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...Id=45674&prodTypeId=18972&supportTaskId=41152


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed. The HP site was not so willing to give this information to me. In fact, it wouldn't even list anything but Windows drivers when I tried to find them. Thanks sobeit.


----------

